
Samsung to put its voice assistant Bixby in all devices by 2020 - JumpCrisscross
https://www.google.com/amp/www.cityam.com/269405/samsung-put-its-voice-assistant-bixby-all-devices-2020/amp
======
masonic
Rerouts to cityam.com

